# Amd Puma Notebook Availablity & Pricing



## solidashraf (Jul 27, 2008)

I am eagerly waiting from the last two months for the amd puma Radeon 3200 igp based Laptop but geting no update about it.Only one model HP pavilion DV5Z is regularly shown on Amd Website from the last one month or so.Puma was launched with a great fanfare earlier this june but regular delay and unavailablity will only harm it.And at last the consumer like us who want to squeeze every penny spent will suffer because it is well known fact that INTEL's laptop platforms will not survive the Price performance ratio of AMD TURION X2+AMD RADEON 3200


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, no laptops based on "Puma" mobile platform has reached the Indian shore so far. But dv5z is a great laptop. It will obviously be overpriced when it's available in India as Pavilions don't come cheaper than 40k here. dv5z is available starting at $600 in the U.S. There are a few Toshibas expected shortly which will be powered by "Puma" but again no chance of Indian availability any time soon.


----------



## hellgate (Jul 27, 2008)

man again a good platform is not available here in India.


----------

